# Lost Pigeon



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

I have lost a buddy in Mid GA while cleaning
the small loft ---saved from a Hawk a few years
ago. I have posted at the 911 site, but thought that I might
post here too. We are ALL so filled with sadness.
How do I begin to find our baby?

Posted some flyers a few vets. Everything is massive forest. Most painful.
The bird responded well to its name "PidgeARoo." And sometimes a whistle
was blown during feeding, but I call its name with no response. When it
was home, it would twirl and coo! Can't even look at its loft without
getting big tears. 

Just what are its odds of survival? Help? Help?


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

*Bird Lost on 8/18/07*

Date bird was lost is 8/18/07...


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

*Type of Pigeon?*

What type of Pigeon...Archangel or what?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry about your heartbreak but have faith in the pigeon's ability to home!

Usually they are back within 3 days, but Victor's Tooter came home after 7 months!

Cynthia


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

*Loft*

The loft remains open with lots of food and water.
I will start contacting neighbors.
When Pidge took flight, went up about 1000 feet and
heading SE. Does it look like a homer? I do not know what
type that it is. Do ALL Pigeons home?


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

So sorry to read this.

Do you have any more pigeons you can get on the loft roof? Even if you have to put them up in cage or upturned laundry basket it may help your pidge to return to his loft.


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

*Other Pigeons*

No, PidgeARoo is an only. And that is why I am concerned
that it may not come home.
I went to the small city near our home where they have lots of Pigeons
on factory roofs, mall roofs and down-town roof tops,
and could not find Pidge...I will keep looking. We drive and drive
around the hood--forested with homes with acreage. Hard to see
any sign of Pidge. I am hoping that it might find
a mate...and they might come home. What type of Pigeon is PidgeARoo?
Will Pidge look for other Pigeons first? I need to have some idea what
this bird would do? Helpless.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

to the best of my knowledge that breed of pigeon is known as a Crested Pheasant , though there is another breed called starlings that come pretty close but I think starlings mostly dont have the crest that yours had .. here is a link to someone who raises both types with some pictures to boot here for the crested phesants http://www.colorpigeons.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=50
and here for the starling pics
http://www.colorpigeons.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=42


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

p.s. theres no telling what a pigeon will do once its out there on its own for the first time, sometimes they just keep going and going so theres no telling where there will end up  sorry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry for your loss; what a lovely bird he is, too. Keep looking for him. There is hope he may come home within a day or two. Homers have the best homing ability because it's been bred into them, but all pigeons have _some_ homing ability. And he left from home, not a strange faraway place. I've had lost birds return as long as six days after they got out and as Cynthia said, Victor on this forum had a lost pigeon return after 7 months. That's unusual, but does happen once in awhile. 

If he's tame and likely to go to humans, it would be worth posting fliers around the neighborhood with his picture. His markings are quite unusual so someone may notice him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet PidgeARoo.

Continue to blow the whistle and call her name whenever you have the opportunity. If she is near she will respond. Don't ever give up hope.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Mine was out for 11 days. She was very thin when she returned and didn't fly out for a few months until she got her strength and courage back but she's just fine now.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and PidgeARoo.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Was *PidgeARoo* frightened off?

When Victor Slade's *Tooter* was chased off by a hawk in 2005, someone suggested looking for the pigeon one mile away in the direction he was seen to fly.

If I remember correctly, and Victor may see this and care to comment, Tooter was seen at a zoo one mile away, eventually foundd a mate, returned one day to Victor with his mate. Mate opted for free skies, Tooter opted for Victor. We were all so happy for Victor.

We lost *Pidgiepoo* in Januuary 2004, and one mile away in the direction he probably flew was a very diffiuclt area to search, and I did not search in that direction at that distance at the time because I felt sure he would not have gone there. Now I'm not so sure, and it is too late. We raised Pidgiepoo from aseveral-day-old nestling, and he was with us almost nine months. I had this sick feeling in my stomach for a long time. We grow attached to them,even though we know circumstances can change of so quickly. I hope you find him.

I'm not an expert on the one-mile-away concept; just thought I'd throw it in. 

We posted flyers, and got responses from many people trying to help, but no Pidgiepoo. Did connect with other pigeons in need, though, during my prolonged search.

He is a beautiful bird.

Larry


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

Pidge-A-Roo is not as tame as would have liked ...she moves
out of the way of hands far too much...that is how she flew beyond
our reach. Besides nice people,
We have some really strange people in our hood...as I said,
there is so much woods--for example, just down the road, someone was having a party and invited someone to the party--and all the while were planning to rob the person! Beat him badly. Mixed breeds if you know what I mean in this forested with homes community. I want so badly to put fliers everywhere, but would have to make sure that if went to acquire Pidge that was on gaurd...then there are the hunters who use or eat pigeons in the hood too...and the hawks, dogs, cats and coyotes...I am so afraid for Pidge. I wish that there were people who knew how to track and rescue pets/birds. I'd hire one to go get Pidge at this point!!


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

I am blowing it every early morning and calling Pidge-A-Roo every morning
too.


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

There is 145 acreages of forest behind our home. Many houses are about 2
or more acres apart. It makes is SOO overwhelming. Will she go to look for
other pigeons? I have been trying to find places that breed pigeons in GA
that are near our home in Baldwin County...but then, again, she may have
went to the city. BIG question: Will pigeons mate with a different type of pigeon or do they needed to mate with for example with another Crested Pheasant? If so, none of the town birds are going to accept Pidge-A-Roo will they?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SusanAmI said:


> There is 145 acreages of forest behind our home. Many houses are about 2
> or more acres apart. It makes is SOO overwhelming. Will she go to look for
> other pigeons? I have been trying to find places that breed pigeons in GA
> that are near our home in Baldwin County...but then, again, she may have
> went to the city. BIG question: Will pigeons mate with a different type of pigeon or do they needed to mate with for example with another Crested Pheasant? If so, none of the town birds are going to accept Pidge-A-Roo will they?


They will mate with whichever pigeon they find attractive, she will be looking for food.

Good luck to you, I will continue to send positive thoughts that she will be found.


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

Can you tell me where to purchase "crested pheasants" or are there many of them that are on adoptable? If Pidge-A-Roo comes home, we want to get a buddy.


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank ALL of you for sharing with my family. We are putting fliers in our
neighborhood--about 400 of them...and have found that there are a few
homes with fish ponds (that's how much acreage that is on our road...
and it runs only a few miles long). Pidge many go for water--the temp made it to about 109 yesterday. Many tell us that some neighbors shoot
Pigeons. I worked at Katrina (after both hurricanes) saving pets, and met HSUS CEO Wayne at the mess tent, and have sent him and staff questioning why pigeons must be livestock, or food/sqab meat or birds for training dogs. So many human are just parasites on this earth, and really know nothing about what love is. If Pidge-A-Roo comes home, we are getting a buddy to share it's life with and clipping one wing. The pain is just too great for our family--the not knowing is stagging. Pigeons are just so kind, and humans exploit them. When we found Pidge two years ago, downed by a hawk, we have a fenced yard--and no coyote enter-she was found on the ground. We respected Pidge immediately. If she comes home, all of you will certainly know! God grant us her grace, and we will be forever grateful.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear your PidgeARoo has gotten out.  Sending good hopeful thoughts your way. 

WHEN she comes back, please clip both wings evenly, not just one, should you go that way. Birds are used to symmetrical lift on their wings and she could meet with a severe accident if only one set of flights is trimmed. They will fly lopsided and won't be able to control the landing or flight path well. They also run the risk of straining or injuring the muscles trying to compensate for the loss of lift on one side. 

Good for you to help with Katrina and also to help make a difference in how pigeons are seen. We all need to try and get them reclassified as pets and hobby birds; not livestock.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

As another new pigeon owner that fell in love with one, not knowing how charming and smart they were, I send my heartfelt thoughts and best wishes for the return of you Pidge. I lost my Bird, Gabriel in June, and I keep looking for him. I have received many calls from helpful, hopeful people and had lots of encouragement from the Pigeon Talk community. I know how badly it feels when they go missing but keep your hopes up and don't give up!!

Sandy


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, Sandy, this one was found AWOL  at a neighbor's some distance away. After about a week or so of (practically) camping over at the neighbors, and with some cooperation of Mother Nature (a nice big rainstorm), Pigdie decided that home loft was better than freedom.  
He's home safe and sound as I hope Gabriel will be someday.
It's good to see you back on the boards. 


(fingers crossed for Gabe) 
Mary


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Mary, I'm so glad that PidgeaRoo came home!! I'm still looking for the Bird and keep hoping I'll find him one day. There are lots of pigeon communities in the area and I keep checking them. I wasn't posting much with no pigeon to talk about! I did read lots of the stories and tales though. I did jsut post about a new pigeon I ahve and also thanks for the alert about the one in PA! Sent you an email.

Sandy


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Got the email, thanks, and hopefully you have something to go on. Will be looking forward to the adventures of the new bird too!


----------



## dapplepigeon (Mar 24, 2010)

I just lost a bird today too; he has been flying for a pretty long time now, but I don't race him. I only loft fly them with an occasional short toss away from home. However they come home very soon and without any complications. Sometimes I also seen him and his mate flying around the freeway, following my car on the way to school. But today, only his mate came home, and she seemed very shaken; she just sat in the pouring rain all puffed up with eyes closed and usually she's a very healthy, strong flyer and she seemed very so is morning when she departed with her mate. I'm wondering if there is any chance that Clyde is going to come home, especially with the incentive of his mate. They don't ever really get separated!! They only time is when my Clyde got attacked by a hawk sometime back but he returned virtually unharmed about 6 hours later. Poor Clyde wherever he is....


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

I sure hope Clyde makes it home safe.


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

I hope Clyde comes in soon... sending him and you our best thoughts.
Meanwhile, I think it would be a good idea to check his mate to be sure she's not injured, especially if she's sitting around puffing her feathers.


----------

